
Ask HN: Should I learn ReasonML, ClojureScript or Fable? - philonoist
I want to bring powerful features of functional programming into web development. I am not big on the maturity of tooling and support if others( among these three) have better intrinsic features because of which we can conclude it to be more promising and needful in the future.
======
k0t0n0
ClojureScript if you like lisp and dynamic type. Elm if you like ml family
languages and static type.

